# Reich mit Berufen! Aber wie?



## Atura (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo

ich hoffe das es einen solchen Thread noch nicht gibt...ich denke der Titel ist schon recht aussagekräftig.
Wie macht man richtig Gold mit Berufen? Geht es euch vllt. auch wie mir? Ihr denkt euch ich skill schneider und verdien mir wenigstens ein bischen gold...aber nein im gegenteil schneider von 300 auf 350 hat mir ca 400g gekostet wegen dem teuren netherstoff. ich weis man könnte selber farmen oder einfach warten bis er billiger wird aber zum farmen hab ich weder lust noch zeit und warten dauert mir zu lange. also was tun? ja es gibt nur eine möglichkeit augenzu und durch gebt eurer ganzes gold für mats aus so schnell wie möglich das ihr (schneider als beispiel bei den anderen berufen wird es was vergleichbares geben) auf 350 skillen und spezialisieren am besten für schattenstoff oder zauberstoff dann sofort ab und den stoff herstellen...ich kann den stoff jezt ca seit 8tagen herstellen und bin spezialisiert habe also bereits 4schattenstoff hergestellt die 4 schattenstoff haben mit im AH 600g gebracht die mats ca 100g gekostet also 500g unterm strich...also ganz wichtig berufe schnell skillen und die sachen teuer verkaufen da der preis bald fallen wird....

dies war jezt meine strategie, das was mir das schneidern zu skillen geksotet hat hab ich wider eingenommen jezt gehts an den gewinn...(viel gold bringt auch das herstellen von cenarischen kräutertaschen, für alle die die sie noch nicht herstellen könen jez gibts die schattenhammer texte ganz billig im AH und man kann sehr günstig auf freundlich skilen oder sogar bis respektvoll für das 28er kräutertaschen rezept)

hier wurde einmal das beispiel schneider genantn ich hoffe es ist nicht zu verwirrend geschrieben wie es bei mir meistens der fall ist ><  nun bringt eure beispiele wie man mit berufen gold macht und nicht ausgibt zu jedem beruf am besten noch eine liste mit den lohnensten produkten


PS sammelberufe bringen immer noch am meisten^^


Liste Schneider (bitte weiter mit ergänzen wer noch was weis)

Cenarische Kräutertasche
Cenarischer Ranzen
Roben von Arcana
Schattenstoff
Zauberstoff
Mondstoff
Urmondstofftasche 
Zauberstofftasche
(Taschen bringen allgemein viel wenn man ne gute quelle für mats hat ;;


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Urmondstoff
Dann sämtliche Zauberfäden
Juwelenbeutel


...ich bin mir sicher das sich diese liste noch erweitern lässt....und sich listen für andere berufe hinzufügen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


>>>Atura<<<


----------



## Kopaka (3. Februar 2007)

Zu viel zum lesen. Kann mir jemand eine Zusammenfassung schreiben?


----------



## Elenor (3. Februar 2007)

Schneider ist der falsche Beruf. Da gibts 2 Gründe.

1. Du verdienst generell wenig mit dem Beruf als Sschneider
2. Sind nun mit Burning Crusade viele Sachen die du herstellst beim aufheben gebunden (BoP).

Es gibt für mich nur 2 Berufe die gut Geld geben.

Alchmist und Verzauberer.
Ich selbst bin Alchimist und möchts auch nimmer missen


----------



## Atura (3. Februar 2007)

Naja ich hab in 8tagen jez 500g eingenommen....das find ich is shcon viel für andere nich für mich shcon^^

mach mal eine liste für alchies wo sich wirklich lohnt...ich war auch alchie aber das einzige wo sich gelohnt hat war das transmutieren ^^


----------



## Elenor (3. Februar 2007)

Naja ich richte mich da meist auf die 25er Instanzen.

Naturschutztränke gehen immer gut weg, zumindest vor BC, weil viele AQ gegangen sind.

Mungos gehen auch gut weg, genauso wie Magierbluttränke.


Werd noch etwas mit den Tränken warten, da ich net weiss was für Tränke in den neuen Inistanzen gebraucht werdne


----------



## Dalinga (5. Februar 2007)

Vor BC hab ich mir meine Epicmount mit großen Feuerschutz und Naturschutztränken verdient. Immer im AH geschaut wenn Herz des Feuers günstig war und zugeschlagen. Verkauft hatte ich die in der Regel für 2g manchmal bischen mehr.

Seit BC, bzw schon einen Monat vorher ist der Absatz eingebrochen, kaum noch wer hat geraidet. Die neuen Alchemierezepte haben mir dann nicht so gut zugesagt, so dass ich überlegt habe Alchemie zu verlernen und auf Bergbau umzuschwenken da ich für einige Resiitems unmengen an Erzen brauche. Die Kräuter für die Tränke kann ich mir ja immer noch selber farmen.

Und nun mache ich mit den Erzen recht gut geschäfte, die die ich nicht brauche kann ich für gutes Gold an den Mann bringen. Leider ist keiner bereit für Kohriumbarren 40g zu bezahlen *fg* aber irgendwie werd ich die auch noch losbekommen.


----------



## Shagya (5. Februar 2007)

Also ich find als alchi kannste fett geld machen^^

aber am besten kommste wenn du einen twink hast den du ausschließlich zum farmen nimmst und ihm deshalb bergbau und Blumenpflücker lenst, das kannste dann alles schön im ah verschrubben und hast selbst keinerlei unkosten


----------



## White Jen (5. Februar 2007)

Kopaka schrieb:


> Zu viel zum lesen. Kann mir jemand eine Zusammenfassung schreiben?



entweder du ließt selbst,oder du lässt es!


----------



## Haladar (6. Februar 2007)

@white jen 
du willst nur posts oder?

@ poster

also ich kann dir nur sagen , such dir farmberufe! Kürschner +bergabu oder so

ansonsten , es gibt nur einen perfekten weg an massig kohle zu kommen: chinafarmer (kaufen oder selbst nen chinesen anschaffen)


----------



## daLord (6. Februar 2007)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist weder Schneiderei noch Verzauberkunst für mich lohnende gewesen. Taschen zu verkaufen ist wirklich nicht lohnend. Gibt zu viele leute die Taschen verkaufen und die ANchfrage ist meist sehr begrenzt. Mit Verzauberkunst habe ich bis ich sechzig geworden bin nur verlust gemacht. Ich hab hunderte grüne items gedisst und konnte die nicht verkaufen, /weinen, Und hinterher die meisten mats auf mich selbst verzaubert weil die low lvl verzauberungen (niedriger als 250) sowieso keiner haben wollte. Dann muss man sich um vll gold zu verdienen ne arkanitrute kaufen für 100g udn die lohnenden rezepte haeb nmiest auch 200g gekostet oder unendlcih ruffarmen vorrausgesetzt. Ich hab dann vor BC kein geld mehr darein verschwendet auf 300 zu skillen um diese verzauberungen machen zu können. Aber mein kollgee der acuh Verzauberer ist hat mir mit geteilt das es schon verdammt schwer war die 100g für die arkanitrute wieder rein zu bekommen weil das angebot an highend verzauberungen, im Vergleich zur geringen nachfrage, noch verdammt zu groß ist.

Meine Erfahrung nach sind Sammel berufe sehr ertragreich wenn man auch mal farmen geht, weil viel dafür zu faul sind und dementsprechend die ANchfrage hoch.

Auf Erfahrungen des oben genannten Kollegen, mit seinem Twink, ist Alchimie Kräuterkunde, sehr ertragreich. Denn zum Skillen kann man so ab der hälfte, meistesn die Blumen im Ah kaufen und die Tränke hinterher teurer verkaufen.


----------



## Waldorf (8. Februar 2007)

Kopaka schrieb:


> Zu viel zum lesen. Kann mir jemand eine Zusammenfassung schreiben?




Das stimmt, mach ich doch gerne für Dich :-)

Gib mir bitte  nur noch ein paar angaben. Brauchst Du die Zusammenfassung nur auf deutsch oder auch in anderen Sprechen. Wenn ja, welche Sprachen. Ich hätte italienisch, holländisch, spanisch, koreanisch noch im Angebot.
Soll ich Dir die Zusammenfassung per Mail schicken? Dann brauchst Du sie hier nicht zu suchen.
Vielleicht wäre es noch Sinnvoll die Zusammenfassung in verschiedene Kapitel aufzuteilen und natürlich alles zur besseren Übersicht mit einem Inhaltsverzeichnis zu versehen.

Ich hoffe das Du jetzt nicht überfordert bist und es Dir auch nicht zu viel zu lesen ist.

Gib mir einfach bescheid wie Du es gerne möchtest. 

MfG

Waldorf


----------



## Shagya (8. Februar 2007)

Waldorf schrieb:


> Das stimmt, mach ich doch gerne für Dich :-)
> 
> Gib mir bitte  nur noch ein paar angaben. Brauchst Du die Zusammenfassung nur auf deutsch oder auch in anderen Sprechen. Wenn ja, welche Sprachen. Ich hätte italienisch, holländisch, spanisch, koreanisch noch im Angebot.
> Soll ich Dir die Zusammenfassung per Mail schicken? Dann brauchst Du sie hier nicht zu suchen.
> ...





rofl? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zulsar (8. Februar 2007)

Ich denke, Kräutersammeln/Bergbau sind die erfolgreichsten Berufe wenns ums Geldverdienen geht


----------



## daLord (8. Februar 2007)

Nachteil dieser berufskombination ist nur das man nicht beide such dinger(Mineraliensuche und das ander halt^^) gleichzeitig anmachen kann. Oder geht das doch? eigentlich weiß ichs gar nicht fällt mir grad auf^^ habs nur nie gemacht weil ich die befürchtung hatte das es nicht gehen würde. Allerdings begründete befürchtung, da die mineraliensuche schon nicht mit den hunterfähigkeiten Humanoide und wildtiere aufspüren, gleichzeitig läuft.


----------



## el_nappo (8. Februar 2007)

hio ich hab im moment als berufe verzauberungskunst(170) und schneiderei(270) und nach den posts hier hab ich mir überlegt ob ich net auf bergbeu und kräuterkunde um skille lohnt sich das weil dann müst ich ja überal in den startgebieten rumlaufen und das zeug holen ich bin lvl 53 und dann bräuchte ich doch noch nen twink für alchemie und bergbau/juwelenschleifen oder soll ich lieber die mats verkaufen? ich hab mir auch grad überlegt nur verzauberungskunst zu löschen und dafür bergbau oder kräuterkunde zu machen was bringt mehr geld/nutzt mir mehr bin mage denke mal kräuterkunde oder? nochwas^^ gibt es ne rasse mit +alchemie?


----------



## daLord (8. Februar 2007)

ja gibt ne rasse und zwar die tauren. generell gehts bei dieser kombination nicht darum mats für twinks zu suchen sondern durch den verkauf im ah massen an gold durch schlichtes farmen zu machen. Wobei das farmen mit der zeit seeeeehhhhhr langweilig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . ob dir das wert ist musst du selber entscheiden also dauert ja schon ne weile das zu skillen. Wobei es auch wiederum nicht soooo lange sein kann da ja vor patch 2.0.1 einige krauterkunde/bergbau gelöscht haben umn verzaubern zu haben um items zu dissen und dann wieder auf den alten beruf zurück sind.


----------



## zulsar (8. Februar 2007)

Nein, man kann nur eins aktivieren...oder Juwelenschleifen. Kostet zwar am anfang...aber am ende wird es sich lohnen denke ich


----------



## daLord (8. Februar 2007)

ich bezweifel irgendwie das sich juwelenschleifen soooo lohenen wird. denke mal die nachfrage wird im endeffekt auch begrenzt sein. droppe nja acuh juwelen und die sacehn wie ringe und hals zeugs wird wahrscheinlcih so sehr gefragt sein wie geschmiedetet oder geschneiderte items. also maximal ne nbop zeugs für dich sonst nix. wobei davon juwelenschleifen ncoh am besten sein wird da die steine vermutlcih sehr gefragt sein werden. die sind ja schließlcih besser als die die man kaufen kann. und wenn man auf irgendendein sockelstein farmt packt man sich vll vorher schon gerne mal nen gecrafteten stein in die fassung. schadet ja nicht. also etwas zwigespalten meien Meinung dazu. wobei ich glaube das man nicht viel konkurrenz haben wird. denn juwelenschleifen hat zwar jetz tfast jeder gemacht aber meist mit twinks die nie die 40 erreichen werden und d damit nie weiter als 225 skillen können. und da es so neu ist gibts wenige 60er die das haebn werden. die meisten werden ihren beruf behalten.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Februar 2007)

Ist eine interessante Frge wieviele Leute das mit Twinks und wieviele das mit dem Main gelernt haben.
Meiner einer hat das mit dem Main gemacht. Warum? Weil ich vorher Entzauberer war mit einer Fertigkeit von ~60. Das hat bis zu einem ärgerlichen Patch in jüngster Vergangenheit ja auch gereicht um alle BoP-Items die man so ergattert zu entzaubern und die Splitter wieder teurer zu verkaufen.
Da das seit dem Patch nicht mehr ging, mußte eh ein neuer Beruf her. 
Gibt glaub ich noch einige andere, die ähnlich überlegt und sich beruflich neu orientiert haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich geb Dir da schon Recht: Ich schätze auch, daß der überwiegende Teil den Beruf mit einem Twink <60 erlernt haben.


----------



## Dalinga (9. Februar 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> ja gibt ne rasse und zwar die tauren.



Es gibt keine Rasse mit einem + auf Alchemie, Tauren haben ein plus auf Kräutersammeln.


----------



## Hexagon (9. Februar 2007)

Also ich bin auch Verz. und Schneider und verdiene doch viel Gold.

Alleine durch entzauberungen von bc items, hab ich sehr viel gold gemacht (arkanestaub). Der Vorteil dabei ist noch das man die Mats für die 18er Tasche zu hälfte hat und die Netherweberseide farmt man bei den Schreckenslauer.  Netherstoff bekommt man ja beim questen ne menge oder man hat wie ich nen twink vorm ah stehen und nach schnäppchen für netherstoff ausschau hält.

Und wenn ich die 18er Tasche ins Ah stelle, dann immer 5% billiger als die die schon drin sind. Nach 10 bis 60min sind egal wieviele Taschen ich reinstelle, alle verkauft!

Durch entzauberungen kann man auch viel Gold verdienen, weil die Mats immer teuerer sind als die items!
So hab ich immer stack weise die Essenzen gesammelt und die dann teuer verkauft.
Ist man in eine Gilde, kann man auch von den Mitspielern Items zum Entzaubern geben lassen und die Mats dann auf die Verzaubern (mit etwas trinkgeld oder tausch für Tränke z.

Macht euch einen Plan mit eurem Beruf, es müsste mit jedem Beruf was zu verdienen sein, so sehe ich das!

Ach ja die neuen Netherstoffsachen die man schneidern kann, sind optimale Warlockitems 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruaal (9. Februar 2007)

> Ist man in eine Gilde, kann man auch von den Mitspielern Items zum Entzaubern geben lassen und die Mats dann auf die Verzaubern (mit etwas trinkgeld oder tausch für Tränke z.


Seh ich das richtig? Die Leute in deiner Gilde geben dir Items zum dissen und wenn die was verzaubert haben wollen bezahlen die auch noch? O_o


----------



## daLord (9. Februar 2007)

Ja im moment ist das mit den Berufen bestimmt ne andere Sache Hexagon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder konntest du vorher nen Stack Kupferez für 2 g verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das man mit Verzaubern und schneiderei so viel verdient wird scih baldd auch wieder gelegt haebn. Also nen langfristiger tipp ist es meines Erachtens nicht.


----------



## Hexagon (9. Februar 2007)

Ok dann sag ich ma Schattenstoff (80g) ah... alle 4 Tage kann ich 2 machen, na wenn das kein Geld bringt



Kruaal schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig? Die Leute in deiner Gilde geben dir Items zum dissen und wenn die was verzaubert haben wollen bezahlen die auch noch? O_o



War ja nur ein Beispiel und Trinkgeld heist für mich 1-2g, das Geld was ich für andere Mats für die jeweilige Verzauberung dann eh ausgeben muss (meistens mehr)


----------



## Dalinga (12. Februar 2007)

Am Wochenende war es soweit, mir fehlten nur noch 1255 Gold zum epischen Flieger. ein Gildenfreund war so nett es mir zu leihen. Da ich meine Shculden auch fix wieder loswerden will hab ich mir gedacht ich schaumal was man im AH so alles verkaufen kann. Ich bin dann bei gehärteten Adamantitbarren gelandet.

Die Barren gingen sage und schreibe für 45g Sofortkauf weg, Stückpreis !

Nach 3 Tagen hab ich nun wieder 750g auf dem Konto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (16. Februar 2007)

Also ich stimme auch dem zu dass Sammelberufe am meisten Geld bringen.
Mit meinem alten(Mittlerweile gelöschten) Main auf Lothar habe ich sehr viel Geld verdient.
Deswegen empfehle ich diese beiden Berufe hierergbau+Kürschnerei.
Warum?
Ich habe nen Stapel Kupferbarren immer locker 1 G verdient und mit Dickem Leder auch 1 G pro Stapel und ich habe massenweise von dem Zeug gefarmt und zusätzlich zu den grünen Items die man verkauft im AH bringt das ordentlich Geld rein.Und vorallem Skillt sich Kürschnerei wie von selbst und kollidiert nicht mit der Mineraliensuchefertigkeit vom Bergbau^^.
Deswegen kann ich nur diese beiden Berufe empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shedao (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo 

Ja definitiv wen es einem nur ums Gold verdienen geht für z.b. episches Flugmount 
sind Sammelberufe die besten. Was is sogar egal da alles Gold bringt. 
Beim Kürschnern machts schlicht die Masse beim Kräutern später die etwas 
selteneren Kräuter und bei Bergbau eigntlich beides. 

Aber....

Irgendwann will mann z.b. auch Verzauberungen auf seinen Klamotten bzw. Waffen 
haben dafür muss mann sich dann wieder jemanden suchen sollte mann sich 2 Sammelberufe 
gewählt haben. Und auch mit anderen Berufen lässt sich Gold verdienen ist zwar schwieriger 
da mann es halt mittels Werbung an den Mann (oder Frau) bringen muss aber es geht.

Gruss 

Shedao


----------



## whiti (16. Februar 2007)

hi,

also ich fahre mit folgendem recht gut:

main -> verarbeitende berufe
twinks -> sammelberufe für main

so kann ich mit dem main die in instanzen droppenden BOP rezepte bekommen und die twinks sammeln für diese ...

gruss
whity


----------



## Monk aka Maggi (16. Februar 2007)

Hi,

Ich hab Kürschnerei und Lederverarbeitung !

Ab wann kann ich damit Geld amchen ?

Ich bin echt verzeifelt ich bin lvl 19 und fast blank !!!

HELFT MIR !!!^^sdf


----------



## daLord (16. Februar 2007)

Also ich hab mir mit meinem Horden twink mit bergbau kürschnerei mit lvl 10 die gildensatzung zusammen gefarmt gehabt (10g). und mit mein meinem lvl 19 twink hab ich in etwas mehr als einer woche täglich 1 stunde farmen mein normales mount zusammengeframt (80g)



> Ab wann kann ich damit Geld amchen ?



JETZT!


----------



## el_nappo (19. Februar 2007)

Shedao schrieb:


> Was is sogar egal da alles Gold bringt. Beim Kürschnern machts schlicht die Masse beim Kräutern später die etwas
> selteneren Kräuter und bei Bergbau eigntlich beides.



hier noch die frage was bringt den nun am meisten gold kräuterkunde oder bergbau?
hab nämlich kräuterkunde aber erst auf skill 100 

loht es sich auf bergbau umzuskillen?

wieviel bekommt man den für 20 Friedensblummen / 20 Kupferbarren?


----------



## daLord (19. Februar 2007)

Also für 20 Friendensblumen bekommt man gar nix. Für 10 kupfererz bekommt man 50s bis 1g. Allerdings wird wohl keiner sein geld verdienen in dem er nur die low lvl dinger farmt. Im niedrigen lvl bereich kan nsich das lohenen aber mit 60/70 gibts einfacherere wege an gold zu kommen. Zum Beispiel die hoch levligen Blumen und erze.

Ich bin weder Kräuterkundler noch Bergbauer auf hohem lvl aber meine Vermutung geht dahin, dass das mehr gold einbringt was zu Verbrauchbaren Waren verarbeiet wird. Also man hat Abnehmer in den Verarbeitetenden Berufen die Lvln wollen. da es für bergbeu drei Verarbeitende Berufe gibt und für Kräterkunde nur eien macht man mit Bergbau von denen wohl mehr Gold. Allerdings wie gesagt bringt wahrscheinlich ehre das am meisten gold was im high-lvl-Bereich in Verbrauchbare Gegenstände verarbeitet wird. Da die Kräuter nur in tränke verarbeitet werden müsste hier mehr zu holen sein. Im Bergbau wird nur vom Ingi und ein bischen vom Juwelenschleifer verbrauchbares hergestellt. Schmieden produziert maximal bind on pickup Waffen/Rüstungen. und wen nein Schmied die einaml hat besteht keien Nachfrage mehr.


----------



## Sneaked (19. Februar 2007)

Also ich bin Kräuterer und ich kann nur sagen mit diesem beruf macht man kohle! hatte in lvl18 schon 50g (mit flitzdisteln verkaufen etc. ) vielleicht hatte ich auch einfach nur glück...mittlerweile in level34 260g...mit alchi hab ich noch nichts verkauft hätte ich nicht skillen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde demnächst einen Charakter mit Bergbau machen mal sehn was der bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## el_nappo (20. Februar 2007)

also du hast immer nur deine kräuter verkauft und die tränke gehn so gut wie nicht weg oder?


----------



## Teufelsrabe (20. Februar 2007)

el_nappo schrieb:


> also du hast immer nur deine kräuter verkauft und die tränke gehn so gut wie nicht weg oder?




Ich bin Alchie und Kräutersammler. 
Kräuter verkaufen lohnt sich erst, wenn Du Kräuterkunde auf min. 200 hast, da Du sonst nur die kleinen Kräuter bekommst, die eh keiner kaufen will.
Aber warum ie gesammelten Kräuter verkaufen? Meine Bank ist voll mit Kräutern und wenn meine Taschen halb voll sind, gehe ich zur Bank, nehme alles und stelle Tränke her. Mit Tränken kann man auch sehr viel Gold verdienen. Es kommt nur auf die Tränke an. Kleinen Heiltrank und so wird eh keiner kaufen. Ich habe 3 Tränke, mit denen ich pro Stack an die 10 Gold verdiene. Welche das sind, sag ich nicht, sonst ist meine Marktlücke bald überschwemmt und ich verdiene nichts mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann nur sagen, das ich mit Alchie in der Woche an die 300 - 500 Gold mache. Und dabei farme ich die Kräuter nicht stundenlang, sondern nehme nur das mit, was ich beim Questen unterwegs finde. Ach ja, mein Priester ist erst Lvl 50, und hat jetzt durch die beiden Berufe ca. 2800 Gold, wobei ich schon unmengen an Gold ausgegeben habe, für irgendwelche neuen Klamotten.


----------



## Kwatamehn (20. Februar 2007)

Im Endeffekt kommts wie gesagt auf Angebot/Nachfrage an.

Auf "älteren" Servern wie zB Aman´Thul, gibt es wenige Neulinge, eher mehr Twinks.

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, daß dort Rohstoffe - auf jeden Fall Leder, auf das ich als Kürschner schaue,
sehr günstig gehandelt werden - ein stack Dickes Leder für 2g zB.

Rüstungen im - ich sag mal -  "unteren" Lvl-Bereich 20-40, gehen allerdings sehr gut weg.

Gerade Lederrüstungen wie Barbarische Gamaschen oder die ganzen Nachtschleicher-Dinger verkaufen sich manchmal für um die 3g und mehr.

Mein Kohlebringer schlechthin war/ist wie mal erwähnt - der Deviatschuppengürtel, den ich im Schnitt um 8g verkauf!


Insofern, bin/war ich nie großartig farmen, außer 2-3 Bescuhe in den HdW für die Perfekten Deviatschuppen - ich nehm nur das Leder mit, das ich sowieso beim questen bekomm - horte zwischenzeitlich immer in der Bank und schau sehr oft ins AH und kauf günstigste Mats ein.

Dann checken, wo gerade nicht viel im AH ist (und wie gesagt, auf meinem Server ist oft im Bereich Lv24-36 etwa so gut wie NICHTs an gescheiter Lederrüstung), die Teile herstellen und mit ordentlich Gewinn ins AH stellen.

Ich HASSE farmen! Mit meiner Methode bekomm ich mom. ausreichend g um immer flüssig zu sein - und irgendwie machts auch Spaß - im AH mitzubieten - Kosten/Nutzen zu rechnen und ohne grossen Aufwand immer schön verkaufen.Ich schau oft einfach in der Früh kurz nach dem aufstehen udn bevor ich in die Arbeit geh, rein was sich seit gestern Abend verkauft hat - hab oft 20 Teile und mehr drin.

Das A und O ist wohl wirklich zu schauen was vergleichbares im AH steht, bevor mans reinstellt und dann den Preis ganz leicht unterfahren.Add Ons wie Auctioneer helfen da super.

Aber kommt wohl wirklich stark auf den Server bzw. die Spieler darauf an....
ich denke bei meinem ists wohl so, daß viele ein bis mehrere 60er (bzw. jetzt am Weg zu 70) drauf haben und ev. paar Twinks (Blutelfen-Palas,etc).

Die Mainchars interessieren Mats wie mittleres,schweres,dickes Leder,etc nicht mehr wirklich, viele neue Twinks sind ev. Juwelenschleifer (drum verkaufen sich zB Edelsteine auch nicht schlecht, während das AH überflutet von günstigen Ringen und Ketten ist).

Aber die Twinks bekommen Kohle über die Mains und da spielen dann höhere Preise für Rüstungsteile/Waffen keine große Rolle.(ist auch ne Erklärung für LowLvls strotzend vor blauen Items und zB Kreuzfahrer Verzauberung) -> darum wenig Nachfrage nach Mats-> wenig Verdienst

Wie gesagt - ist meine Erfahrung.....

Will nur verdeutlichen, daß man nciht verallgemeinern sollte, wie "nur" Sammelberufe bringen Kohle,etc...

Man muß einfach einen guten Überblick über den Markt haben...



Und mal ehrlich...stdlang rumrennen und farmen halte ich für nicht sonderlich lustig...


----------



## daLord (20. Februar 2007)

Wenn man so den Markt im Überblick behält kann amn meines Erachtens besser trotzdem die Sammelberufe nehmen und beim questen/grinden etc einfach das mit nehmen was halt da ist. und im AH mit irgendwas anderem Handeln. Wenn man sich die Mühe macht regelmäßig ins AH zu gucken ist man ja nicht an die hergetellten Items angewiesen.


----------



## Shapiri (21. Februar 2007)

Ich hab alle Berufe ausprobiert und finde, dass man mit jedem schnell gutes Gold machen kann, auch mit niedrigem Level.

Die grünen Items verkaufe ich meistens problemlos. Ich schätze, dass Verzauberer die Sachen in größeren Mengen einkaufen. Manchmal findest du heraus, dass ein bestimmtes Erzeugnis von dir für andere ein Questgegenstand ist oder wieder als Zutat für ihren Beruf gebraucht wird, dafür kannst du dann mehr verlangen. Die blauen Sachen machen dich dann richtig reich. Deviatschuppengürtel zum Beispiel hab ich mal für 25g verkauft.

Und die Mats gehen erst recht super. Kupfererz und Kupferbarren werden grad zu Traumpreisen verkauft wegen den vielen neuen Juwelenschleifern. Leichtes Leder geht meistens sehr gut. Leinenstoff ist etwas billiger. Friedensblumen muss man zwar billig verscherbeln, aber ab Erdwurzel kann man Kräuter gut verkaufen. Und die Essenzen vom Entzaubern sind auch nicht zu verachten.

Wenn man nur sammeln möchte, empfehle ich Bergbau+Kürschnern oder Kräuter+Kürschnern, weil man Metalle und Kräuter nicht gleichzeitig auf der Minikarte sehen kann.

Schließlich kann man sich noch als Händler betätigen. Oft werden Sachen zu absurd niedrigen Preisen ins AH gestellt. Dann kauf ich alles auf und verkauf es wieder zu einem "ordentlichen" Preis. Mit dem Rezepthandel bin ich auch recht zufrieden: von den Händlern Rezepte kaufen und im AH verkaufen.


----------



## Freud (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo!


Ich habe es bisher so gehalten, das mein Main (ein Priester) verarbeitende Berufe (Verzauberkunst & Schneider) hat, und meine beiden Twinks nur Rohstoffsammler sind. Vor BC habe ich mit Rohstoffen wesendlich mehr Gold verdient als durch die Verzauberungen und geschneiderten Sachen. Seit BC allerdings mache ich mit der Schneiderei so richtig gut Kohle. Spezialisiert auf Urmondstoffschneiderei, kann ich 20er Taschen sehr gut verkaufen, und da ich auch Zauber- und Schattenstoff herstellen kann bringen die mir im ah auch immer gut 100 Gold pro Stück ein. Die benötigten Partikel sind schnell erfarmt, und das was ich über habe geht dann auch ins AH.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

